# ~ My Make-up collection ~



## Integrality (Jan 8, 2006)

pigments:






Do you know how pigment is "??" ?






M = with Mixing Medium
S = Only pigment

My traincase:






My brushes:






More blushes:






My mascaras:






Arteco eyeshadows and blushes:


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 8, 2006)

That a nice collection


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice collection! The ?? looks like coco to me!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great....


----------



## Integrality (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Nice collection! The ?? looks like coco to me!_

 
is darker


----------

